# Video for your Diana+ Camera: Shutter Repair



## kaiy (May 27, 2008)

I've posted another how to video for the Lomography Diana+ camera. This one deals with shutter repair. Specifically, it shows how to reattach the shutter spring. It does not apply to vintage or clone Dianas.

http://dianacamera.com/?p=102


----------

